# YES, Comcast Rates Will Go Up



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Some people are upset at Charlie for not picking up the New York Yankees YES Network due to the costs for the service, while others are very mad at Charlie that they can not watch their Yankee games.

One Cable operator picked up yes and is now charging ALL their customers.

Here is an article from the MULTICHANNEL NEWS Click HERE to read the entire story.

YES, Comcast Rates Will Go Up

Multichannel News
3/26/02 1:06:00 PM

Comcast Corp. will pass the $2-per-subscriber cost of Yankee Entertainment & Sports Network on to consumers.

The MSO said subscriber fees will go up as much as $3 per month to foot the bill for 130 New York Yankees Major League Baseball games.

New York-area subscribers will pay a 99-cent increase due to Comcast's March 8 carriage deal with YES. But for 360,000 of those subscribers in Comcast's Union, Meadowlands and Trenton, N.J., systems, an additional $2 annual price increase will accompany the 99-cent YES fee.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

If Dish makes me pay $3 more a month for a channel that I can't get because I don't live in the NE, I'm going to be really p*ssed!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I think thats the reason the channel has not been added to the Dish Network lineup.

I agree with Charlie on this one


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

If this is the case, forget YES !!!
I don't want it. :nono:


----------



## pmichael (Mar 25, 2002)

And not only Comcast. RCN increased its prices $3.00, which is partly the reason I'm an E* subscriber today.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I was upset about Charlie not adding it even thought I wouldnt get YES out here in Buff. but, now when I read this Im glad he didnt pick it up


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I'll miss my Yankee games on MSG. YES is garbage!


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Why is it that people are singling out YES? There are ALOT of other channels out there that caused rate increases, in the past, as well, even for cable. Funny how people so easily forget about those.


----------



## pmichael (Mar 25, 2002)

I think YES is being singled out because it is a repackaging of something most people were already getting. Also, it's a RSN which would mean most people would not see its main content. And the price of the channel is high. I can certainly see why people outside the NY area would not want to see this added. The creation of the YES network sets a bad precedent opening the floodgates for the creation of more RSN's centered around specific teams. I think it's a bad trend and certainly one that will lead to higher prices for everyone.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

> Why is it that people are singling out YES?


Why? Because YES is a NEW station, the Yankees had a home on MSG but the Yankees got greedy and decided they could make more money by having their own channels (and cutting out the middleman of MSG)

Its not like YES was a popular channel that has been around for along time. Its a new channel that really has no shows except for Yankees Baseball.

I can see companies paying a lot for ESPN who keeps expanding its lineupm they have been around and because they want to be the sports leader they have poinied up to all the leagues to pay the rates they want to show the games. Unfortunately ESPN has to pass these costs to their customers (which are the cable companies and satellite providers) I do not agree with the fees that the legues want TV stations to pay, but thats a different story.

ESPN is an established Channel, people want it, YES is a new channel, people want it... But only for one show. YES wants way to much money for an unesablished channel for only one program.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

They don't just have the Yankees. YES will also have NJ Nets basketball, in the fall, and when the Devils TV deal is over with FSNY, they will have the Devils as well, plus Manchester United soccer(if they can settle a dispute with FSW).

I feel the same way towards Turner South, as you do towards YES. Directv paid out money to carry this channel, yet, those of us, not in it's DMA, get ZERO use out of it, since it is blacked out all the time. At least YES, for those that get the sports pak, has programming that others can see, including Mike and the MadDog.

While Turner South's payout was obviously not as much as YES, it's still money spent by Directv on something that gives me ZERO benefit.


----------

